# Orcs and Goblin heaviley themed display base and army



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

And it begins.

I've been wanting to start a fantasy army again and attempt a display base / display board again with improvements made on my last one (linky ). I wanted to do orcs, but was turned away because I'm already painting (wont say playing yet!) orks in 40k. But yeah. I guess I got the green 

I wont be putting any regiments together until i can figure out how to do each one AND untill the bases are completed. I dont want to build the bases around the models. Also, I want everything to be flowing together. So I'll try and build all the regiments in one go (not in one day but over a few weeks).

But, I will be putting empire defenders together.


Pictures than more words.




























The basis of the keep comes from something I built about 4 years ago. I was sketching out ideas and I drew the plans and realized I had made something before. The main keep with be made of stone (from cork) and the tower will be half stone (well more like 1/4-1/5th) and wood in the typical empire style.



Besides the regiments:

I want to have:

*Lots of squigs running through the gap (sculpt a lot of them, and say have only 6 or so for the actual army)

*Have the fanatics passing through the gap first, some of them connecting with the empire and have that as the model for the game.

*Fleeing gobbos (because well, they flee well)

*dead gobbos/orcs

*I want to have the spider riders climbing the walls (I assume thats what the rule means )

*A$shag ontop of the keep (not the side taller bit) landing ontop of a mortor or two crushing the crew.

* Ladder on the other wall with an orc or two climbing up (if I can model it)

*Might be cool to have a few doom divers dead/flying over the walls.






Things to keep in mind all the time: (ie. more important than theme and modeling)

I have to be able to play with this army. 

The empire display board was good in theory.. but damn did those bases get thick. I'm going to keep it around 3mm thick or less.

I need to come up with a list before I get too far ahead... I am aiming for 2250. 

So far I have 3x32 night gobbos, and 3x25 orcs (I like hoards!).

I might get a giant/trolls, and I want some black orcs. And a spear chucka or two.

A$$hag will be used as a black orc on a Wyvern (I hate the other model )


Any thoughts, Comments?

Cheers.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

awesome man, looking sweet though an easy thing is to make a doomdiver hit the tower and kinda got squished to it, thought that would look funny and epic =]]

Will be watching...!... Closely =]
Hugor


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That's freakin awesome, man, I can't wait to see the end result! It looks like it's gonna be a great diorama as well, what material are you using for the buildings btw? Oh, and here's some rep. =]


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments (and rep gwmaniac )

The buildings will be made from mdf (3mm for the wall sections, and 6mm for the fortified house (keep sounds too big).

For the stone work, I'll be using cork sheet. I have 5mm and 2mm thick stuff. I've started more detailed work on the smaller wall section and I'll try and get some pictures up in 4 hours.

thanks again 

Cheaky


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

more updates

almost finished a trail stone work for the smaller section of the wall. (I was trying to look for the correct word and according to the medieval fortress by kaufmann its called "Merlon for the defensive bits, allure for the walky bits and crenel for the fighty bits.)



















I want the rustic look to the stone work. I picture this being an outpost/frontier local or something similar.

I still need to add some more sand between two of the bricks and I want to add supports for the defensive bits (so they don't topple down (and to add some more detail). 

I thought I'd post some pictures of the bases. This one is for one of my gobo units. It's pretty much finished, I just want to tidy up the boarder. The gaps between the bases should be easily covered with static grass/ leaf litter stuff (mixed herbs ). This is as thick as they're getting.


















I've almost finished the walk way for the longer section of the wall, and I've started on the stares to the keep-thing. I'm just trying to work out how to have the wall collasping. I want bits of the walk way to be snapped off, and the brick work exposed from the inside (from where the sand and stuff flows out). 

I also realised I'm going to have to cut the Merlons (defensive bits) off the keeps roof because they're not going to fit into the style I'm aiming for (but then again this could be good. Might try and make it look like the wall was built after the keep was built and have two architectural styles..


I'll try and keep the updates comming.


Comments and criticisms welcome. 

Should I use the style of stone work for the longer section of the wall? Or does it not look too good? I was wondering if the defensive bits should be one brick higher, but I think it looks too tall? Maybe I could add some wood defeneses? But I don't want to make it too defendable.. choices choices choices. 

thanks again for looking.

Cheaky


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

so its been a week.

more updates!
I brought 3 regiments of orcs, bringing the total to 80, enough for 3x25 regiments. I'm only gonna stick with 2 regiments of night gobbos, but I'm going to have 2 units of 5 of wolf riders, and maybe a unit of boar boys and spiders or something (got enough bases for 20 cav). I'm going to add a giant because they're cool (and i need something to be shot at or something like that)

anywho pics.

before









after










before










after











pics showing cav base placement and bases cut out and fitting in nice and tight (unlike last time!). There are spots there for squigs/squig hoppers, maybe a shaman or something and on the other side of the wall i'll have a few other spots where the squigs and fanatics have pushed through. I'm thinking of having the black orks on the other side if i choose to take them.

and the wall, almost finished one side. I like the look of it.










comments? criticisms? 

I realise I'll have no room for spear chuckas, but why would they be so close to the seige? I might have them mounted on the back of something (troll or something on the same size base). Gotta think about it


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a big project! Really turning out though.k: I look forward to seeing this with a few layers of paint on it.:victory:


----------

